# Sweden August 23 / 24



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

Since I will probably be in Southern / Middle Sweden
 around the weekend 23/24 .. anyone fancy a meet-up? 
Any place between Malmö, Stockholm and Uppsala is fine


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

no one? guess we do not have many Swedish members, except for LaFoto (temporarily) and Hobbes


----------

